# Scolopendra angulata angulata (Guyana Blue Foot)



## ragnew (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's a few pics of one of my newer centipedes. I purchased this guy about 2 months ago, and like them as much as ever. I've got two of them now.

Great pedes. Sorry the pics are blurry, they were taken through the glass.


----------



## ophiophagus (Sep 4, 2010)

Very cool.Don't think I've seen these before. I like the thick terminals thanks for sharing


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 4, 2010)

Very interesting pede. nice colors

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## codykrr (Sep 5, 2010)

just wait till the get bigger!

here is mine. the blue on there legs really shows well!


----------



## beetleman (Sep 5, 2010)

:drool:1 of my faves.awesome pede! i have 1 aswell in my collection,very aggressive on food.


----------



## ragnew (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words folks! I agree, the Guyana Blue Foots are really nice looking pedes. They're not a very large pede, but they get REALLY thick for the size hahaha. Not to mention, of all the pedes I've kept, they tend to "appear" the most docile.

Cody, that's a great looking S. angulata angulata. I actually wonder if the blue legs differ from member to member where these pedes are concerned. The largest one I've got is sitting about 6.5" and that pede has been in my care for roughly 1.5 years. Thus far the only blue stripping seems to be on a few of the hind legs. This pede was also about 5 - 5.5" when it arrived to me.

So I wonder if it's something that really depends on the individual pede.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 7, 2010)

Did you guys have to dig these up for pictures?  I never see mine, which also has the blue banding on all legs, unless I'm checking to see if it's still alive.


----------



## ragnew (Sep 9, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Did you guys have to dig these up for pictures?  I never see mine, which also has the blue banding on all legs, unless I'm checking to see if it's still alive.


The one that I just posted is actually out and about almost every night. So no digging required to see this guy haha. However, I've got one that usually stays hidden away until it's time to feed. And at that time, he camps out under one of his cork bark pieces that he's got access to.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 9, 2010)

that is one beautiful centipede


----------

